# How effective is sealant spray?



## redcard (7 Jul 2012)

And does anyone carry a tin instead of spare tubes / repair kit? How many miles would it generally keep a tyre inflated for?

I've had 2 punctures this week, luckily both were slow punctures and I could ride the bike 2-3 miles before giving it a blast of air from my hand pump.


----------



## screenman (7 Jul 2012)

I use it before I get a puncture not after.


----------



## Norm (7 Jul 2012)

I use Slime in my ratbike, it seems to work pretty well at preventing the small-but-annoying punctures but it couldn't help with the 5mm long gash which something pushed through my City Jet last week. As with many of these products, the downside is that they make it tougher to patch any punctures which you do get.

I've used Tyre Weld onthe MTB it the past, that also worked pretty well at fixing smaller punctures but there is always the chance that you'll pick up a bigger hole and you'll then be needing the new inner tube.


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Jul 2012)

I still remember that day i punctured, and i had "slime" in my tube. I was cycling along with this green stuff spraying out of my back wheel, it was like a circus act!


----------



## redcard (8 Jul 2012)

screenman said:


> I use it before I get a puncture not after.



So you fit a new tube, add the sealant, then top it up with more air?

And this is effective?


----------



## screenman (8 Jul 2012)

Because it fils the hole caused by the puncture, sealant is the magic words. 10 years of cyclo-cross without a puncture that let the tube lose air, Mind you when I took the tyre off at the end of each season you could certainly see where it worked.

I use Sam's on the MTB which I also run on tubeless. On the road bike just about 30 grams of Sam's in each tube seems to work. Lincolnshire is full of hawthorn hedges that are cut by tractors this leaves sharp spikes all over the place, without a sealant I feel I would need to carry a lot more inner tubes.


----------



## Norm (8 Jul 2012)

redcard said:


> So you fit a new tube, add the sealant, then top it up with more air?
> 
> And this is effective?


Yes, me too on the old MTB. It adds weight but, with 2.25 tyres, it's all relative.


----------



## palinurus (8 Jul 2012)

screenman said:


> Because it fils the hole caused by the puncture, sealant is the magic words. 10 years of cyclo-cross without a puncture that let the tube lose air, Mind you when I took the tyre off at the end of each season you could certainly see where it worked.
> 
> I use Sam's on the MTB which I also run on tubeless. On the road bike just about 30 grams of Sam's in each tube seems to work. Lincolnshire is full of hawthorn hedges that are cut by tractors this leaves sharp spikes all over the place, without a sealant I feel I would need to carry a lot more inner tubes.


 
Slightly OT- but do you ride 'cross with tubeless tyres (rather than tubs)?. I'm thinking of trying it this season if I can get it together to do some training. I use clinchers because it suits me- riding to events, and not turning up with spare wheels etc. 

There are some rather impressive videos on YouTube demonstrating tubeless tyres being ridden repeatedly over big spiky things.

When I see them I want to post "FAKE!", but they don't look fake.


----------



## redcard (8 Jul 2012)

screenman said:


> Because it fils the hole caused by the puncture, sealant is the magic words. 10 years of cyclo-cross without a puncture that let the tube lose air, Mind you when I took the tyre off at the end of each season you could certainly see where it worked.
> 
> I use Sam's on the MTB which I also run on tubeless. On the road bike just about 30 grams of Sam's in each tube seems to work. Lincolnshire is full of hawthorn hedges that are cut by tractors this leaves sharp spikes all over the place, without a sealant I feel I would need to carry a lot more inner tubes.



Thanks for the info.

Had another puncture this morning. Off to buy some Sam's!


----------



## screenman (8 Jul 2012)

Tubeless as in no inner tube is what I have. It is a long time since I rode with tubular tyres which are the one's stitched all the way around as in tube. Personally at my level of age and fitness I do not feel that tubular tyres would be worth the extra investment over clinchers. Now tubeless allows for lower pressures on the MTB, which I find does offer benefits.

The cross was ridden with tubes and sealant, tubeless options were not available when I had to pack up racing.


----------



## palinurus (9 Jul 2012)

screenman said:


> Personally at my level of age and fitness I do not feel that tubular tyres would be worth the extra investment over clinchers.


 
Same here.

I think i'll give it (tubeless) a go.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (9 Jul 2012)

I'm surprised nobody has suggested fitting Schwalbe Marathon Plus tyres. I've commuted at least 20,000 miles on these since I switched to them and have never had a puncture.

The only reason I still carry a pump and repair kit is to help out those poor sods who haven't seen the light.


GC


----------



## redcard (9 Jul 2012)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I'm surprised nobody has suggested fitting Schwalbe Marathon Plus tyres. I've commuted at least 20,000 miles on these since I switched to them and have never had a puncture.
> 
> The only reason I still carry a pump and repair kit is to help out those poor sods who haven't seen the light.
> 
> ...



I bought Ultremos to replace Ultremos, and already have a well-defined slit across one of them after my first ride.

I'll give the Marathon's a look


----------

